# MAJOR BRAG!!!!!!



## canucme278 (Apr 18, 2002)

Just got off the phone with Philip Moore.....Woodside's Jubilate Eye of the Tyger OFA H/E/C CERF just took a 3 point major under Mrs. Cathy Daugherty in NH at the Northwestern Connecticut Dog Club show! We are THRILLED!! A big thank you to Philip! WHOO HOOO!!!!
Rebecca Little


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: MAJOR BRAG!!!!!! 3 pt major..*


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: MAJOR BRAG!!!!!! 3 pt major..*

Congrats


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!! I love the Woodside dogs!


----------



## canucme278 (Apr 18, 2002)

Thank you to everyone! We are very happy! Keep your fingers crossed for this weekend for him. He is being shown by his young owner Carenza(my 14 yr old daughter) at the Romulus shows. She is currently ranked #8 GSD Junior handler in the US.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------

